# Orchard Autocare: LR Discovery Restoration Detail Iron Cleanse Concentrate is born...



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

_Was thinking about a bottle of Wheel Cleanse to give away. If you leave a comment, we will pick one at random to win a free 500ml bottle.. happy posting..:thumb:_

Hello and welcome to another write up from OCD-hq at Orchard Autocare. this week was a full restoration detail on a 2006 Land rover Discovery that was a recent purchase for its owner who wanted it as close to as new condition as we could get it. Guess that's us not getting near our beds this week then.

First off when the Disco arrived the first thing we were told was that the rear callipers had seized solid so the backs of the rims were a bit iffy and might need something aggressive, to shift the fallout (this is the night when we developed Iron cleanse Concentrate) Not many can say they can make a product from scratch to suit the job in hand #redefining detailing right there!!! So onto the wash process.

Orchard Autocare. Citrus Preclean at 50:1 dilution via a pump sprayer to entire body, shuts arches and engine bay.
Orchard Autocare Cotton Candy Snow Foam 100:1 through a PA foam lance. 
Orchard Autocare Tar Cleanse.
Orchard Autocare Iron Cleanse.
Zaino clay.

The Discovery was given a thorough wash and decontamination. when the wheels were removed, the arches were fully cleaned, degreased and tar removed from the arch liners.

when off, the wheels were covered in serious levels of contamination and obviously had never been cleaned from new so out with Iron Cleanse Concentrate to take care of business with ease.


































whilst I was doing this, Mark got to work in the interior and this was after the passenger compartment foot wells!!



Once inside, it was left overnight to dry and in the morning we got to work on the wheel arches, all metal including the chassis was rubbed down and rust treated and painted satin black, the callipers were painted black and the carriers silver as a contrast. 
Before:


After:


Some interior shots:







Now onto the correction. The main method of correction was to first hit with the Rotary using a yellow 3M pad and an orange Chemical Guys Hex pad for the harder bits. This was a first pass and as it was sticky paint we did not worry about holograms at this point, then we swapped over to the DA with Megs microfiber system using a slow cut method to really work on the deep marks and then refined back using Orchard Autocare Perfection Polish.

Perfection Polish has an initial heavy hit but fractures down allowing you to finish in a single hit which left a mirror sharp finish. This was then refined with long sets and once complete we used Luminos Paint Cleanser to remove all polishing oils and leave the body work ready for protective coating. We use Luminos as it is much safer to use than IPA and will not leave swipe marks plus it will also remove buffer trails and hilograms.























Once complete, we were about 70 hours in, so it's time for the wash down and then time to apply some protection. 
As always, LSP of choice was 2 coats of Speed Seal applied to all surfaces including plastics and glass as well as all paintwork. Once applied perfection was used to lay down the bling. Tyres were dressed using Orchard Autocare's Glitz tyre dressing.. Now for the afters.





























As always thanks for taking time to read this write up and as always all C&C are welcome...

Best regards
Rollo


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Great turn around mate nice work!

Luminos were can you find that?

Cheers Steve


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Ronnie,

Those reflection shots are incredible - especially the one clearly showing the blue boxes on your racks! 70 hours too!! 

I love the results you get with black cars. Brilliant.

Cooks


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Superb work there. Reflections to die for.

What I most liked was the turnaround on wheels. Man, they were proper dirty when arrived. Must have created a crazy mess on the floor.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Nice job , does the pre cleaner remove wax or sealants , in other words can it be used as part of the wash process or is it more for the decontamination process ?


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Those wheels :doublesho


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

shocked at the state of those wheels. Good job Rollo.


----------



## george16930 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Great Job*

Hi Rollo, I think that's a great job and I don,t like Discoverys.
Will see you soon.

Cheers George


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice work, great bleeding on those wheels!!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

That black is truly black! I'm intrested to know more about luminous and preclean... how effective are they.


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

WOW what a turn around :thumb:


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Great turnaround! Disco is in great nick now


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The bleeding is insane, just shows the true power and essence of Iron Cleanse in action, Great work :thumb:


----------



## trimTim (Jun 3, 2010)

Really nice finish on that yoke there Rollo.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Wow what a great job, the reflections are fantastic :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

might have to put an order in for the new version of iron cleanse


----------



## asbo (Oct 11, 2012)

This has defo made me think having a black car is not a bad thing at all! Beast!


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Awesome results!


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

what a turn around!!:argie::argie:
can the glitz be used on trim too?


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Awesome. When will Davy have this in stock and what price are we looking at.
Not my type of car but that looks superb.


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Excellent and the bleeding in those wheels is like a horror movie!!!


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Fantastic job on this, it looks great.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Stephenmoore30 said:


> Great turn around mate nice work!
> 
> Luminos were can you find that?
> 
> Cheers Steve


Here:
http://www.orchard-autocare.com/PBSCCatalog.asp?ItmID=12283888

Many thanks indeed.



Cookies said:


> Ronnie,
> 
> Those reflection shots are incredible - especially the one clearly showing the blue boxes on your racks! 70 hours too!!
> 
> ...


Many thanks. was a very long week thats for sure.



Guru said:


> Superb work there. Reflections to die for.
> 
> What I most liked was the turnaround on wheels. Man, they were proper dirty when arrived. Must have created a crazy mess on the floor.


The calipers sieze really easily on the rear of these but I think they had never been cleaned thats for sure.



slimjim said:


> Nice job , does the pre cleaner remove wax or sealants , in other words can it be used as part of the wash process or is it more for the decontamination process ?


at 100:1 dilution its wax safe at 50:1 it will strip a certain amount of waxbut if it that bad then it was probably no its way out anyhow if you know what I mean.

http://www.orchard-autocare.com/PBSCCatalog.asp?ItmID=11596295



Danny B said:


> Those wheels :doublesho


I still have nightmares about them lol. now thats how you test a fallout remover not on a slightly dusty wheel lol!!



MEH4N said:


> shocked at the state of those wheels. Good job Rollo.


Many thanks. Just shows the cleaning power of good high quality products.



george16930 said:


> Hi Rollo, I think that's a great job and I don,t like Discoverys.
> Will see you soon.
> 
> Cheers George


No worries George. Many thanks.



danwel said:


> Nice work, great bleeding on those wheels!!


Cheers!!



sm81 said:


> That black is truly black! I'm intrested to know more about luminous and preclean... how effective are they.


http://www.orchard-autocare.com/PBSCCatalog.asp?ItmID=12283888

http://www.orchard-autocare.com/PBSCCatalog.asp?ItmID=11596295

If you need more info please feel free to contact me on 07784258006 and I will be able to chat to you about our products.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Jody 4444 said:


> WOW what a turn around :thumb:


Many thanks.



Michael_McL said:


> Great turnaround! Disco is in great nick now


That it is. Michael. many thanks



Trip tdi said:


> The bleeding is insane, just shows the true power and essence of Iron Cleanse in action, Great work :thumb:


Cheers Trip. Many thanks.



trimTim said:


> Really nice finish on that yoke there Rollo.


Many thanks Tim.



GarveyVW said:


> Wow what a great job, the reflections are fantastic :thumb:


Cheers Garvey



tonyy said:


> Very nice:thumb:


Cheers Tonyy.



mattthomas said:


> might have to put an order in for the new version of iron cleanse


Its on sale now Matt just click on the Iron Cleanse one as we are no longer doing teh origional just have to update picture.



asbo said:


> This has defo made me think having a black car is not a bad thing at all! Beast!


Black is he only colour to have...



deegan1979 said:


> Awesome results!


Many thanks.



moonstone mo said:


> what a turn around!!:argie::argie:
> can the glitz be used on trim too?


Many thanks Mo.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Brian mc21 said:


> Awesome. When will Davy have this in stock and what price are we looking at.
> Not my type of car but that looks superb.


Hi Brian many thanks.. Davey has all in stock...



archiebald said:


> Excellent and the bleeding in those wheels is like a horror movie!!!


Many thanks!



ColinG said:


> Fantastic job on this, it looks great.


Cheers colin...


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow what amazing results you got there.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

20vKarlos said:


> Very nice!


Thanks Very much Karlos..



jamesgti said:


> Wow what amazing results you got there.


Cheers James Thanks very mch!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Looks great, lot of rust in wheel arches, looks good now you have painted it up.

Those wheels, what a turnaround.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Kiashuma said:


> Looks great, lot of rust in wheel arches, looks good now you have painted it up.
> 
> Those wheels, what a turnaround.


Many thanks Its teh little bits you dont usually see that make all teh difference. Yep wheels were a right mare lol!!


----------

